# 2020 | Cool Season Lawn Photos



## Ware

I gave my PRG overseed a quick cut today. :thumbup:


----------



## ronjon84790

Looking good! @Ware 
When do you plan on killing the Ryegrass? When does your Bermuda start to wake up?


----------



## Ware

ronjon84790 said:


> Looking good! Ware
> When do you plan on killing the Ryegrass? When does your Bermuda start to wake up?


I will probably spray it in early March. I think the bermuda usually starts to come out of dormancy in late March to early April around here.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks really good. I am jealous as it is snowing here now and mowing is a long ways off..


----------



## ronjon84790

Quick mow before sundown.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@ronjon84790 damn son...


----------



## Gilley11

Personally, I love the curved borders. Beautiful.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Mid mow of the SOSMaxx Annual Rye. I really like this stuff.


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @Stuofsci02 and @Gilley11. Wish I had more lawn out front to mow. Might have to add some PRG to my backyard this fall. My front yard looks so much better right now!


----------



## Casey_L

Killed off 95% of the yard last fall and planted Jonathan green black beauty ultra.


----------



## Powhatan

Casey_L said:


> [Killed off 95% of the yard last fall and planted Jonathan green black beauty ultra.


@Casey_L Jonathan would be proud :thumbup:


----------



## zcabe

PRG Overseed


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

zcabe said:


> PRG Overseed


Very nice! What cultivators for PRG?


----------



## zcabe

@Scagfreedom48z+ it was a blend I got from Green Resource in Garner, NC.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

It looks great. Do you have just a PRG monostand or other cool season cultivators with the PRG?


----------



## zcabe




----------



## Chris LI

@zcabe 
Nice cross-hatch! What's your HOC? Did you use the Tru-Cut?

Another Bermuda overseeded with PRG for LOTM? I think maybe...it's in his journal just in time for nominations to go out this week. :nod:


----------



## zcabe

@Chris LI yes I cut it on 8th notch of my Tru Cut so I'm guessing about 1-1/2" HOC. I haven't ever measured but I heard the notches were 1/8" intervals starting at 3/8".


----------



## Chris LI

zcabe said:


> @Chris LI yes I cut it on 8th notch of my Tru Cut so I'm guessing about 1-1/2" HOC. I haven't ever measured but I heard the notches were 1/8" intervals starting at 3/8".


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## kds

Looks great @zcabe!


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## Stuofsci02




----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 When you were finishing the left side were you sipping some beer with your left hand while pushing the Flex? or is it the lens distortion. Looks awesome! Jealous of the size of your front lot.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 When you were finishing the left side were you sipping some beer with your left hand while pushing the Flex? or is it the lens distortion. Looks awesome! Jealous of the size of your front lot.


There is a little bit of a slope near the lamp post, so maybe it is that. Maybe I need to take advice from Toto and "Hold the Line"... Looks curved for sure....


----------



## Mike1Bravo

Southern NJ, Regenerate TTTF. HOC 2.75", for now. She's waking up nicely. Gotta get her trained to stripe again.


----------



## CrackedCornCrack




----------



## Socks

Snapped this shot the other night after a late cut...



My neighbors just had their whole yard reseeded after last falls didn't take... so straw is all over the yard and I'm constantly blowing it off!


----------



## GrassFarmer

Still barely growing and not fully awake


----------



## synergy0852

@GrassFarmer you should get this in your journal to be nominated for LOTM!


----------



## Stuofsci02

@GrassFarmer ... Looking good for early in the season..


----------



## GrassFarmer

Thanks its been super cold too a bunch of 20s at night


----------



## egk2

Second mow of the season done with a regular Toro Ztr HOC 2.5


----------



## Stuofsci02

GrassFarmer said:


> Thanks its been super cold too a bunch of 20s at night


Oh yeah for sure... I assume I am north of you.. We were still getting snow late last week, and every night seems to get below freezing. Warmest day we have had in April was 55. Coldest April on record after a pretty warm March.


----------



## Budstl




----------



## Pete1313

Slowly worked the HOC down to 5/8"


----------



## SNOWBOB11

No ones posted in this thread in a month. Bumping it up because everyone likes pictures of lawns.

Bewitched KBG 7/8" HOC


----------



## Babameca

KBG at 7/8''


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> KBG at 7/8''


Looks great, but I can't believe you are allowing that weed to live uncontested between the road and the curb....


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 :lol:


----------



## Gray Lawn

Everyone's lawn looks great!!! I have only been at our house since Oct 2019 so still dont have a full year of working on this lawn. Working to have my lawn looking like all of the above. Got a cut in today since we have a few days of rain coming.


----------



## 306mach1

After an extremely cold spring up here in the Canadian prairies I am feeling pretty good about how things are looking.
My yard Robin is inspecting the stripes


----------



## Mdjamesd

Not as gorgeous as the others in here, but, its mine. It's a work in progress.

Remember. We all started somewhere!


----------



## g-man

Babameca said:


> KBG at 7/8''


Did you kill the prg?


----------



## Rp9110




----------



## Babameca

g-man said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> KBG at 7/8''
> 
> 
> 
> Did you kill the prg?
Click to expand...

No. I don't see much left (not an expert). It's seed heads time and while my Nomix has being full of those, the only ones in My reno are the ugly Poa A ones.


----------



## SumBeach35

3lbs/M app going down in the morning, so here is some before pictures. Taken 630pm, overcast sky with rain showers about an hour ago


----------



## Stuofsci02

Wow. This thread got buried for two months...


----------



## jhealy748

It's too bad the entire yard doesn't look this good but I think by the end of fall the last little bare spots will have filled! Got my son working with the new 1600 over where it's still not so filled in!


----------



## SumBeach35

Stuofsci02 said:


> Wow. This thread got buried for two months...


i was over in the warm season sub-forum and saw their thread and figured we had to have one too. Didnt realize it was two months exactly it was buried.


----------



## Kissfromnick

Couple weeks 90+ Only 1 light rain 0 irrigation and rtf dont care just keep growing.


----------



## Colinwjholding

Nothing special here. Happy with how far its come in a season and bit.


----------



## bosox_5

Colinwjholding said:


> Nothing special here. Happy with how far its come in a season and bit.


Did you build that Sprinkler? If so, can you share what you bought. With baseball falling apart (and the Red Sox general terribleness) I could use a new project that makes the wife's eyes roll in disgust.


----------



## 1028mountain

Kissfromnick said:


> Couple weeks 90+ Only 1 light rain 0 irrigation and rtf dont care just keep growing.


Is that Barenburg RTF?


----------



## Kissfromnick

1028mountain said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple weeks 90+ Only 1 light rain 0 irrigation and rtf dont care just keep growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Barenburg RTF?
Click to expand...

Yes barenbrug rtf with hgt. I add 15% of 4th millennium last season. Will add some eagle 2 this fall.


----------



## 1028mountain

@Kissfromnick goddamn if that doesn't get me going. I wonder how that would fair in the transition zone? What is HGT?


----------



## Kissfromnick

Hgt - barenbrug kbg. Just google. Keep in mind if you planing to use batenbrug rtf fungicide application must with seeding.


----------



## 1028mountain

I still have a bunch of TTTF seed leftover from my reno that I need to use before I go about buying anymore. Just lusting after what could be I guess.


----------



## Colinwjholding

bosox_5 said:


> Colinwjholding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special here. Happy with how far its come in a season and bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you build that Sprinkler? If so, can you share what you bought. With baseball falling apart (and the Red Sox general terribleness) I could use a new project that makes the wife's eyes roll in disgust.
Click to expand...

1" hose end adapter
3/4"-1" reducer
3/4" x 1/2" tee
3/4" tee
3/4" caps (x2)
3 ft of 3/4" pipe
6" x 1/2" nipple 
Rainbird n5000 head
1/2"-3/4" threades adapter.

I do irrigation for work so i whip these up in a few minutes.


----------



## duncangweller

Colinwjholding said:


> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colinwjholding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special here. Happy with how far its come in a season and bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you build that Sprinkler? If so, can you share what you bought. With baseball falling apart (and the Red Sox general terribleness) I could use a new project that makes the wife's eyes roll in disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1" hose end adapter
> 3/4"-1" reducer
> 3/4" x 1/2" tee
> 3/4" tee
> 3/4" caps (x2)
> 3 ft of 3/4" pipe
> 6" x 1/2" nipple
> Rainbird n5000 head
> 1/2"-3/4" threades adapter.
> 
> I do irrigation for work so i whip these up in a few minutes.
Click to expand...

Do you mind taking a close up of it when you get a moment?

Ta


----------



## jingobah

Probably the last good pics of my lawn from yesterday...heat wave hear in NY for like 2 weeks I feel, today I noticed it's starting to get a lil toasted brown in some spots....


----------



## SumBeach35

2.5" HOC, 5 days post BAXANCE app at 3lb/M


----------



## Wiley

Mow, edge, blow and an iron app this evening.
TTTF/KBG @ 3.25 inches in zone 9a


----------



## Slingblade_847

Hey, it's a work in progress....


----------



## jhealy748

Still has some filling in to do this fall but it's getting pretty good I feel like!


----------



## SumBeach35

Before Light Room, Note 10 Plus


After Light Room Auto adjustments



Just playing around, looking like another two weeks of heat up here in Upstate NY.

I cant wait for Fall!


----------



## bernstem

Is this a lawn photo?


Fall is knocking here. Temps are going down, Nitrogen inputs are going up.


----------



## Slingblade_847

@bernstem 
Love it man. I took a quick peak at your journal. Gotta say, I love seeing a yard looking so good without being reeled. Let's me know what mine might look like if I never get to the reel, which is my end goal, but who knows when.....Let's let me establish the lawn first.


----------



## occamsrzr

Seed down last Saturday, August 1st. Here's a shot after the seed went down and was rolled but before peat overtop.

Decent germination throughout by Day 6:



A little bit of washout, pooling of seed and peat on seed down day but everything has been cooperating since then. 80%TTTF/20%KBG. Thinking of adding a bit more seed on bare spots and re-peating with some tackifier this time.


----------



## GlynRS2

PRG at 16mm (5/8") striping well


----------



## SumBeach35

2 days post Glyphosate application. Plan is a KBG test section using MTN View seeds 365ss blend.


----------



## Pete1313

Mid mow.


----------



## Pete1313

Mower pic with the lawn just cut in the background.


----------



## SumBeach35

Pre level 


Pre flood


Post 1" rainfall


Seed goes down Tuesday


----------



## Wiley

@SumBeach35 looking forward to see the 365ss. Considering it myself. Good luck!


----------



## WyGuy

Hopefully it will be a lawn in month or two.


----------



## SumBeach35

Mountain View Seeds 365Ss KBG. 8 oz over 150sq ft


Tilled, leveled, starter fert and sprayed


Area marked off


Heres to hoping someone doesnt drive through it like what happened two days ago.


----------



## uts

I've heard great things about 365SS and the amount of sports turf that now comprise of it but I haven't seen data regarding shade. Do you have any data on that?.


----------



## MikeConroy

Zone 10a, TTTF
Before pic from May and current. Appreciate all the support and knowledge from TLF! The water company only called me twice about usage. Couple thin areas, but my Fall is late Sep for overseed.


----------



## SumBeach35

Day 7 after seed down and we have germination on the 365SS


----------



## jhealy748

A friend happened to be out in a helicopter today flying by my house and thought it was definitely worth taking a picture of the grass! It does kind of stick out like a sore thumb when everything else is so dry!


----------



## Rp9110

Just got my mow on.


----------



## g-man

@jhealy748 not a sore thumb, a green thumb.


----------



## Carlson

Here's part of my front yard reno at 3 days post-germ / 1 week from seed. I believe I am in 5b.


----------



## jhealy748

@g-man I like that way better


----------



## Pete1313

Neighbor's lawn pretty much sums up the conditions in NW Illinois.


----------



## jellysgreen

Sorry for the bad pic. Last year's reno of 100% KBG, newbie here and followed all the steps. To the right I am doing another reno and seeding it with TTTF from barenburg! Wish me luck


----------



## SumBeach35

Got an awesome deal on a local Flex 21. 
Dropped HOC to 1.5" with the rotary and then pulled a Larry Enticer and just sent it. HOC unknown but somehwere around 1". Has the High HOC extensions from R&R.

First ever reel stripes


----------



## jhealy748

@SumBeach35 feels so good doesn't it!


----------



## SumBeach35

jhealy748 said:


> @SumBeach35 feels so good doesn't it!


It does. It was a lot of work for that first cut and if it hadnt rained today, i would have cut again

The turf isnt happy though,


----------



## Pete1313

Coffee, sprinklers, sunshine. Great way to spend a Sunday morning!


----------



## Carlson

@Pete1313 beautiful photos!


----------



## bosox_5

The rains this week have kicked the lawn out of dormancy


----------



## SumBeach35

Post scalp mow followed by a spray. Noticed a difference is a short amount of time but could have just been angle of the sun.

934


1155



Backyard is at 2.5" and looking good.


----------



## bosox_5

Feel like I am mowing every other day now. The N blitz is no joke


----------



## jrubb42

Pete1313 said:


> Neighbor's lawn pretty much sums up the conditions in NW Illinois.


Just saw these for the first time tonight. That's pretty damn amazing. Your lawn, as well as the contrast to your neighbors...Beautiful man!


----------



## Pete1313

Thanks @jrubb42!


----------



## Anders

A new lawn from Denmark. It was seeded on the 4 August. 
Its seeded with Barenbrug RPR Extreme.
Hoc is 1.5 Inch.


----------



## Wiley

Getting ready for a little cool down after a crazy summer.


----------



## LYKUNO

Finally the temps in NE Ohio are cooling down somewhat and humidity levels and dew points are going down. Spent much of the summer pulling poa, bent and creeping charlie infestations along with some dollar spot, along with watering due to limited rainfall. Neighboring/adjacent yards are more weeds than grass so it's a constant battle keeping up with infiltration of weeds, clover, etc. Just mowed late this afternoon with HOC of 3", and good to see it's getting more KBG green every day.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@LYKUNO Those shrubs are trimmed really well. Lawn and garden look beautiful.


----------



## jrubb42

Don't mind the shrubs in the back....I'll get to those one day.. lol. 0.75 HOC


----------



## Raidermaan

Just starting spoon feeding with ProPeat. We shall see!


----------



## ludawg23

Day 5 after seed down on my front yard reno using Hogan 90/10 TTTF/KBG Blend...


----------



## LawnBoy

Day 21 on a new lawn. Mazama, Bewitched, and Award.


----------



## SumBeach35

Mow from yesterday





Dropped HOC in the back to 2"





Put down last app of BAXANCE at 3 lbs/M


----------



## Slingblade_847

13 days DAG. 100% KBG (midnight/award/blue note):


----------



## SumBeach35




----------



## PokeGrande

Over seeded 13 days ago. First cut this evening around 1.5".


----------



## Slingblade_847

@PokeGrande man! What are you using to lay down those stripes?!


----------



## g-man

I love the look of the tree/grass. More amazing it being in Tulsa, Ok weather.


----------



## Seacow1500

New lawn after sod three weeks ago.


----------



## PokeGrande

Slingblade_847 said:


> @PokeGrande man! What are you using to lay down those stripes?!


Swardman Electra. Easily stripes a cool season grass.


----------



## PokeGrande

g-man said:


> I love the look of the tree/grass. More amazing it being in Tulsa, Ok weather.


Thank you. It's gets just enough sun so that the trees/shade helps during the hot summers.


----------



## Zcape35

Progress pics from reno, this is 30 days from seed down. Cut at 1".


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Bewitched KBG 1" HOC


----------



## Harts

Zcape35 said:


> Progress pics from reno, this is 30 days from seed down. Cut at 1".


That's going to fill in nicely. Awesome work.


----------



## Harts

HOC 0.875"


----------



## Slingblade_847

@Hartslooking great!! Any issues running your reel over the landscape mowing strip?


----------



## ludawg23

Front reno going better than expected.

90/10 TTTF/KBG Blend from Hogan

1st pic: 4 DAG

2nd pic: 10 DAG

It got long very quick and took off 1/2 inch on Saturday along with 0.25lb of Urea and it is coming in thick.


----------



## Diane

I'm not a pro by any means, and have a lot more to go, but I want to thank you all for offering wonderful advice here for helping me get my 'after' pic.


----------



## gonzolak

Hi guys! This is my first post. Here's something different for you all  I'm from Poland and this is my cool season back yard. Hope you like it (mostly fescue). No irrigation, 2inch HOC, 5k SF 







BONUS - my wife flowers  hands down she's got green thumb


----------



## glnh32

Second cut after overseeding 3.25" HOC... need to work on the straight lines!


----------



## bernstem

New mower photos:


----------



## synergy0852

@bernstem :thumbup: was the swardman worth the wait?!


----------



## bernstem

synergy0852 said:


> @bernstem :thumbup: was the swardman worth the wait?!


It is definitely better than the Honda. Stripes, lower cut, better cut, less scalping. I couldn't cut at 0.75 (the next setting down from 1.25) with the Honda without scalping. The Swardman cut at 5/8 with no problems and could go lower. I'd bet I could get a clean cut on the front lawn there at 3/8. The reel also uses way less gas and is much quieter. In fact, the first thing my wife commented on was how quiet the Swardman is when running.


----------



## Zcape35

@bernstem it looks fantastic!

Here's an updated picture from this years reno. 

Getting close to having my lawn back.


----------



## GrassOnTheHills

Snapped a couple days ago, 21 DAG on the reno. 1.5" HOC.


----------



## Lawn Noob

GrassOnTheHills said:


> Snapped a couple days ago, 21 DAG on the reno. 1.5" HOC.


Looks great!


----------



## OnyxsLawn

6 Months difference between photos. I'm not sure the spring seeding would have made it through the drought without all of the shade but I think I'm in the clear.


----------



## GrassOnTheHills

OnyxsLawn said:


> 6 Months difference between photos. I'm not sure the spring seeding would have made it through the drought without all of the shade but I think I'm in the clear.


Gorgeous! You really killed it with the landscaping upgrades too!


----------



## bosox_5

3" cut. I don't remember the last time it rained


----------



## Mocajoe

TTTF over seed 17 days after germination. Was concerned how successful the germination would be as this was the last of a 3 year old bag of Lebanon Winning Colors. Seeded at 4 pounds per K and seedling coverage looks good. TTTF seems to always look it's best the last half of September in St. Louis when ground temperatures drop near 60 degrees.


----------



## zeus201

GrassOnTheHills said:


> Snapped a couple days ago, 21 DAG on the reno. 1.5" HOC.


Looks really good and gives me hope on my mono-PRG reno. Sitting at 14 DAG, looks a bit thing IMO, but hoping the rye will start to fill-in.


----------



## GrassOnTheHills

Mocajoe said:


> TTTF over seed 17 days after germination. Was concerned how successful the germination would be as this was the last of a 3 year old bag of Lebanon Winning Colors. Seeded at 4 pounds per K and seedling coverage looks good. TTTF seems to always look it's best the last half of September in St. Louis when ground temperatures drop near 60 degrees.


Another sloped yard friend? Hi! Lookin' good


----------



## GrassOnTheHills

zeus201 said:


> GrassOnTheHills said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snapped a couple days ago, 21 DAG on the reno. 1.5" HOC.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really good and gives me hope on my mono-PRG reno. Sitting at 14 DAG, looks a bit thing IMO, but hoping the rye will start to fill-in.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Honestly, it has filled in a lot more than expected... I started spoon-feeding right around 14 DAG and I think that helped a lot. I also have some baby grass coming in that I'm not treating special at all, but they seem to be doing OK despite no rain and moderate irrigation (I still need to calculate my ET0 and do an irrigation audit!!!). So yeah I think you'll be pleasantly surprised if you hop on the N train.


----------



## Mocajoe

GrassOnTheHills said:


> Mocajoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTTF over seed 17 days after germination. Was concerned how successful the germination would be as this was the last of a 3 year old bag of Lebanon Winning Colors. Seeded at 4 pounds per K and seedling coverage looks good. TTTF seems to always look it's best the last half of September in St. Louis when ground temperatures drop near 60 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another sloped yard friend? Hi! Lookin' good
Click to expand...

Every year I get older, the hills get steeper! Your lawn looking great as well .


----------



## Mmcgrouty

Overseeded part of my backyard, which 3 weeks ago was dirt and weeds. Used SSS ryegrass mix and some TF. I just moved in this year and have a lot of work to do, but it's coming along.


----------



## TheSwede




----------



## billa9b0ng

This is my first post so take it easy on me, I do appreciate the expertise on this site. I am overseeding my front yard at about 4ksq ft. Initially I did 2-3 passes with a dethatcher before putting seed down.


Seed down - 8/30

First Mow - 9/13

Second Mow - 9/21

Second Mow - 9/21


Action Shot > https://photos.app.goo.gl/d7Bw9c9z2LjaN2zk9

Battling some moss, mushrooms, and weeds along the edges but overall it's progressing


----------



## SumBeach35

9/20: 32 DAS, 2nd mow. Seedlings in the bare areas in pout stage.





Peters 20-20-20 With Subvert FFF or MFT starts Tuesday at 14 days after overseeding


----------



## HudsonValleyFescue

First time reno, extremely happy and ultra hooked. Took the time to learn and watch before the reno. This is the result. Ss1000/ss1002, greenpop/rgs/Air8, tenacity. Tow behind level / aerator

End of season Plan: app of prodiamine and last fert, Greene punch


----------



## Blue1987

I envy all of you lol. Pictures look great! Im very motivated now. Good stuff! Hoping my Reno will be successful next fall 2021. I'm currently prepping my soil/ weed control until then.


----------



## SumBeach35

First stripes on the 365SS reno area using the Flex 21 as a roller


----------



## RobUk

TheSwede said:


>


This must be one of the best lawns on this forum


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

Nice tramp area!


----------



## GrassOnTheHills

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Nice tramp area!


Good grief leave some stripes for the rest of us would you?


----------



## elgrow

GrassOnTheHills said:


> MNLawnGuy1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tramp area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief leave some stripes for the rest of us would you?
Click to expand...

Seriously impressive stripes!! Looks like a cover shot from Better Homes and Garden.


----------



## TheSwede

RobUk said:


> TheSwede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must be one of the best lawns on this forum
Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouraging words @RobUk! I am insanely satisfied with the result so far (I did a full reno last fall, and didn't really think it would get to this level in just a year...), but I know there are quite a few lawns looking just as good or even better as mine on this forum. Still, you kind of know that you got a pretty decent looking lawn when people stops and takes photos and some even ask if it really is real grass...


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

Thank you @GrassOnTheHills and @elgrow...been a rough summer but it finally started coming together after the overseed. Real frustrating summer, oh well.


----------



## bernstem




----------



## bosox_5

7-0-0 GreenEffect last week, .6 lb of N via urea on Saturday, a double cut at 3", and some rain.


----------



## 01Bullitt

Mowed the lawn today before we get another 1 to 2 inches of rain tomorrow!


----------



## SumBeach35




----------



## JSS

Renoed the front yard this year with Bluebank/Bewitched/Mazama. Did it in 2 phases 8/15 and 9/1 were the seed down dates. 
Hard to believe it was 100% crabgrass and clover 6 months ago, and now I'm reel mowing elite *** at 5/8". 
Thanks to all the members for the help along the way!


----------



## SumBeach35

Dog setup a great picture after a single doubles mow with the new DIY striper


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@JSS That lawn in the picture is 1 - 1 1/2 months old? If so that is incredible. It looks like a fully established lawn? Well done.

@SumBeach35 Color looks great.


----------



## GrassOnTheHills

Cut at 1" today for the first time, liking how things are looking. Just about a month DAG.


----------



## Carlson

I finally laid some proper stripes down yesterday for the first time since pre-reno/pre-overseed. Pretty happy how it all came out, even if I will need a bit more overseeding next year because it's fescue...


----------



## GrassOnTheHills

Carlson said:


> I finally laid some proper stripes down yesterday for the first time since pre-reno/pre-overseed. Pretty happy how it all came out, even if I will need a bit more overseeding next year because it's fescue...


I don't know what you're talking about I don't see any stripes  haha jk, looks fantastic!


----------



## Carlson

GrassOnTheHills said:


> Carlson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally laid some proper stripes down yesterday for the first time since pre-reno/pre-overseed. Pretty happy how it all came out, even if I will need a bit more overseeding next year because it's fescue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're talking about I don't see any stripes  haha jk, looks fantastic!
Click to expand...

Thanks man! :mrgreen:


----------



## SumBeach35

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @SumBeach35 Color looks great.


Thanks!


----------



## bosox_5

Frequent mowing is awesome. 3" HOC


----------



## Pete1313

Enjoying a mow on a beautiful day!


----------



## bosox_5

It isn't fair when Pete posts pictures directly under yours.


----------



## SumBeach35

Morning sun hitting the stripes from last evenings mow


----------



## leifcat1




----------



## bernstem




----------



## thebmrust

Full reno from weeds to this.
4 1/2 weeks since seed down.
4 weeks since first green babies.

Pasture:
20% orchard 
30% forage tall fescue
50% tetraploid perennial ryegrass



Turf:
50% perennial rye
40% blue grass
10% tall fescue


----------



## zeus201

bernstem said:


>


Looks great! HOC?


----------



## northwoods-lawn

Wishing we still had a lot of growing days left. This will be my last year using a rotary mower... deck down as far as it can go.. 1.5"


----------



## bernstem

zeus201 said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! HOC?
Click to expand...

was 5/8 for a while. Got tired of mowing every other day, so raised it to 3/4.


----------



## SumBeach35




----------



## Pezking7p

I keep waiting for a pile of ugly lawn photos to show up in here so I can post mine, but it never happens.

Your lawns are looking fantastic. Keep it up!


----------



## Colinwjholding

Made lots of progress this year. Wish i took more before photos.


----------



## ksturfguy




----------



## massgrass




----------



## MJR12284

These lawns look great! I'll join the fun 

Here is my 45-day old reno. TTTF/KBG mix 80/20. I need a lawn striper bad!


----------



## estcstm3

@MJR12284 Is that 45 post germination or seed down? Looks great.


----------



## MJR12284

estcstm3 said:


> @MJR12284 Is that 45 post germination or seed down? Looks great.


Thanks @estcstm3! This is 45 DAS and 40 DAG. Looking forward to seeing how it will look over the next couple weeks before end of the season.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

Took the reno down to 7/8" and have caught the bug to go lower. Need to add a heavier roller to my push reel because I got some major wash boarding going on.


----------



## cro716

Pezking7p said:


> I keep waiting for a pile of ugly lawn photos to show up in here so I can post mine, but it never happens.
> 
> Your lawns are looking fantastic. Keep it up!


Let me help you out with that...





1 inch of rain in the last 60 days and watering resources tied up with a reno in the back...what are you going to do? Hopefully the rain forecasted in the 7 day forecast comes through.

But at least I have most of the reno for now.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

That backyard looks like a clean slate for anything you want to do back there. The drone shots show off how crooked your back door neighbors fence is though. Don't hire that guy &#128514;


----------



## Pezking7p

@cro716 The back is coming in nicely, and you can definitely say you have the nicest grass on the block. What kinda grass?


----------



## JerseyGreens

From massive washouts in my reno:



To this - cut at 7/8...it's getting there!



This is cut with the front roller off as it was pushing down the young grass and not letting them back up into the reel. Stripes with the front roller on are ridiculous already VVV!


----------



## SumBeach35

JerseyGreens said:


> From massive washouts in my reno:
> 
> 
> 
> To this - cut at 7/8...it's getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> This is cut with the front roller off as it was pushing down the young grass and not letting them back up into the reel. Stripes with the front roller on are ridiculous already VVV!


Looking great and will only get better with time


----------



## jskierko

Bewitched monostand 62 days post seeding. HOC 1.25" (lowest setting on Timemaster).


----------



## cro716

Pezking7p said:


> @cro716 The back is coming in nicely, and you can definitely say you have the nicest grass on the block. What kinda grass?


The back is Bluebank mono 42 days since seed down tomorrow. I am happy with how it has come in so far. The edges and the two "nooks" are pretty bare due to drop spreader and watering issues but I am sure they will fill in by the end of spring so I am not too worried. I will need to get creative next summer with the watering but I have some ideas and some time to make it happen.


----------



## SumBeach35

Double wide stripes on this cool fall day



Sun poked out after watering in the Peters 20-20-20 & FEature app


----------



## Pezking7p

Finally something I'm not ashamed to post. I'm nearing fescue nirvana in The front yard. The line between the front (sod) and side-yards is virtually invisible.


----------



## jellysgreen

After scalping with my jacobson reel mower I picked up, raised the height to 1.5" and after two weeks. Bam!!! One day I will have lawn of the month 😂


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Second cut this week down to 2 7/8".


----------



## Kissfromnick




----------



## ken-n-nancy

Autumn is here. Daily leaf-fall is enough to nearly fully cover some areas of the lawn, including our current ongoing renovation.

Still lots more leaves on the trees, too...


----------



## massgrass

ken-n-nancy said:


> Autumn is here. Daily leaf-fall is enough to nearly fully cover some areas of the lawn, including our current ongoing renovation.
> 
> Still lots more leaves on the trees, too...


I really like the color of the Prosperity KBG. Unfortunately you need the patience of a saint while waiting for it to get established. :lol:


----------



## 1028mountain

Latest from my overseed which ending up being a pain in the *** but overall happy with it. Still some thin spots but hoping they will fill in during spring.


----------



## Matthew_73

2 month old GCI Cool Blue


----------



## rhart

Still going strong in Nebraska


----------



## chazas

New house last year, at least the contractor tried to take care of the yard. TTTF - overseeded last year with Hogan blend and this year with a combination of leftovers from last year and plain old Scott's fescue. Dealing with Bermuda patches, hell zone issues along the street (there is no sidewalk or gutter) and the lack of a built in irrigation system. Yes, I'm aware there's a little poa in the one picture, I've already pulled it and replaced it with plugs from edging along my front walk. 

I'm just a Tier 2, but my neighbors do think I'm a bit nuts even though one of the called my lawn "sexy." I'm happy.


----------



## PrisizhuhnRedNek

first attempt at double singles..as you can see, I forgot what direction to go on the left side. haahaha. :lol: not enough coffee yet, dad life, what can I say. But I did have a few people stop by and comment, so hey, its all good. :thumbup:

5th mow since seed down. 42 DAS - SS1000 / Bluebank


----------



## nnnnnate

Bear with me as we go back in time to show my back yard transformation.

April 2020



Middle of June 2020 (Sod went down in May)



End of July 2020 (Real patchy with areas of good color and growth then just bad grass.)



Finally pics from yesterday October 20, 2020





I started hitting things really hard in the beginning of September and bought a GM a few weeks later. I sanded the back lawn around October 3rd.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

nnnnnate said:


> Bear with me as we go back in time to show my back yard transformation. ...


Very nice! I particularly like the curved edging. Are those modular curved pieces that you purchased and fit together, or was that custom-poured in place?


----------



## Pezking7p

chazas said:


> New house last year, at least the contractor tried to take care of the yard. TTTF - overseeded last year with Hogan blend and this year with a combination of leftovers from last year and plain old Scott's fescue. Dealing with Bermuda patches, hell zone issues along the street (there is no sidewalk or gutter) and the lack of a built in irrigation system. Yes, I'm aware there's a little poa in the one picture, I've already pulled it and replaced it with plugs from edging along my front walk.
> 
> I'm just a Tier 2, but my neighbors do think I'm a bit nuts even though one of the called my lawn "sexy." I'm happy.


Man I feel you pain on the "no gutter no sidewalk" situation. You don't realize how many weed seeds come in via street until you have this situation. I've got a few spots of bermuda against the street that I don't know if I have the heart to deal with. Maybe next year if it spreads I'll smoke it and reseed.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

Posted this in my journal yesterday, but here is the situation as of yesterday in MN. We ended getting ~5-6".


----------



## CrackedCornCrack

Front HOC is about .5 inches and is 90% bluegrass (365SS= Bluebank, Bolt, Legend) 5% Pangea ryegrass and 5% Latitude 36 Bermuda.

Back and side is bluemuda with the above cultivars, back is at about 1.5 HOC


----------



## PrisizhuhnRedNek

@CrackedCornCrack

How do you like the 365? I have some sod I got and it came back from what looked like imminent death after being rolled up for about a week


----------



## CrackedCornCrack

@PrisizhuhnRedNek , it's pretty good so far. Seemed to germinate quickly, and I believe it's spreading.... that being said in the areas where the Ground wasn't prepared PERFECTLY, it never germinated.... so I'm sure your sod will be good . Legend is supposedly very aggressive


----------



## chazas

Pezking7p said:


> chazas said:
> 
> 
> 
> New house last year, at least the contractor tried to take care of the yard. TTTF - overseeded last year with Hogan blend and this year with a combination of leftovers from last year and plain old Scott's fescue. Dealing with Bermuda patches, hell zone issues along the street (there is no sidewalk or gutter) and the lack of a built in irrigation system. Yes, I'm aware there's a little poa in the one picture, I've already pulled it and replaced it with plugs from edging along my front walk.
> 
> I'm just a Tier 2, but my neighbors do think I'm a bit nuts even though one of the called my lawn "sexy." I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Man I feel you pain on the "no gutter no sidewalk" situation. You don't realize how many weed seeds come in via street until you have this situation. I've got a few spots of bermuda against the street that I don't know if I have the heart to deal with. Maybe next year if it spreads I'll smoke it and reseed.
Click to expand...

I have both weed pressure and trouble keeping grass alive along the street, combination of heat kill and cars and trucks that drive over it. I made it pretty last year when overseeding and it happened again this summer. Did it again this fall. I need a better solution, just haven't figured out what that is. I could lay down some kind of pavers in one area and increase parking capacity, but I fear I'll just get a bunch of weeds among the pavers. I live on a corner and most of it is no parking zone anyway.


----------



## Pezking7p

chazas said:


> I have both weed pressure and trouble keeping grass alive along the street, combination of heat kill and cars and trucks that drive over it. I made it pretty last year when overseeding and it happened again this summer. Did it again this fall. I need a better solution, just haven't figured out what that is. I could lay down some kind of pavers in one area and increase parking capacity, but I fear I'll just get a bunch of weeds among the pavers. I live on a corner and most of it is no parking zone anyway.


I actually had someone drive over a sprinkler, twice, when they were visiting a neighbor for some kind of event. These days I believe I would have a car towed if they parked on my strip, even if it is mostly weeds and bermuda!

Maybe you could install a rubber border like you can get to go around mulch beds? It could help catch some weed seeds, and provide a bit of thermal insulation (especially if it's light-colored).


----------



## ggilmore

I'm so happy with the results of my fall plan. Everything I put on the ground this fall was PRG overseed, Peat Moss top dress, lots of H2O, Tenacity pre-em, and Urea blitz (1.0 lb/k/week). Pleased with the results however, no matter the herbicide/pesticide I can't seem to get rid of the ditch in my backyard!


----------



## Pezking7p

Question: Is anyone doing anything to their photos to get truer color? When I look at my lawn in person it looks like a deep dark green. On camera it always seems to look bright green (under sunlight) or more brown (is shadow or clouded lighting). Either way it never looks on camera the way I see it in person. I'm using my iphone XS Max camera, which I thought was a pretty good camera, but I don't do anything to adjust lighting or white levels that I know of.


----------



## Pezking7p

CrackedCornCrack said:


> Front HOC is about .5 inches and is 90% bluegrass (365SS= Bluebank, Bolt, Legend) 5% Pangea ryegrass and 5% Latitude 36 Bermuda.
> 
> Back and side is bluemuda with the above cultivars, back is at about 1.5 HOC


Grass is looking tight!


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

CrackedCornCrack said:


> Front HOC is about .5 inches and is 90% bluegrass (365SS= Bluebank, Bolt, Legend) 5% Pangea ryegrass and 5% Latitude 36 Bermuda.
> 
> Back and side is bluemuda with the above cultivars, back is at about 1.5 HOC


This is going to be a weird request, but are you able to get any pics of the soil level and grass height right up against your driveway and sidewalk? I renod my front and the area next to any cement sunk anywhere from 1-2" and i am due to bring it up in the spring. My question now is how high to bring it up. From the pics you have what seems to be the perfect transition. Are you able to roll a reel mower straight onto the sidewalk?


----------



## Riviera Aerator

First post. I love all the beautiful lawns mowed low. I don't have the guts to go any lower and the wife likes it where it's at. I have a mclane reel mower and mowing at the 2nd highest setting. I think it's about 1 1/2 inches. 
I live outside of Las Vegas. This is one year old stand. I planted from super seed store ss1000 Kentucky blue blend and overseeded with rye this year. We have had no rain in over 160 days. 
I'm fighting with nutsedge. Sedgehammer did not work for me after several tries. The best thing has been Tenacity. I also deal with rabbits. They seem to love it.


----------



## Jgourley124




----------



## Alex1389

Jgourley124 said:


>


Nice! What's your HOC?


----------



## Jgourley124

Alex1389 said:


> Jgourley124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! What's your HOC?
Click to expand...

3/4" Spring and Fall, 1" in the summer. This picture is 3/4"


----------



## nnnnnate

ken-n-nancy said:


> nnnnnate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bear with me as we go back in time to show my back yard transformation. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! I particularly like the curved edging. Are those modular curved pieces that you purchased and fit together, or was that custom-poured in place?
Click to expand...

They are pour in place and fairly popular here in the Salt Lake area. If lawn is in place they spray the desired edge profile they come back with another machine that has a hopper for the concrete mix and a place for different curbing profiles. We did just a basic 45° slant. They'll also stamp and add color if that's your thing. We paid $2.75 a linear foot in the front yard because it was done before sod went down. It was $3.50 ft in back because they needed to cut out the sod.

We like it because it looks good and you never have to do anything with it again. My parents had it done 20 years ago and it looks about the same as the day after it was installed. It also is pretty reasonable in price for what it gives us dividing the lawn and flower beds. I had yard plans from a landscape architect and had laid out certain points for the flower beds. I told the guy to start here and do some curves and end at this point over there. I had tried getting fair curves earlier and struggled. He nailed it on his first try. It was really impressive.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

After a long and soggy week, I was able to get the front yard cut today, backyard is tomorrow. HOC 2 7/8". This is my least favorite pattern to cut, as I find it difficult to stay aligned.


----------



## estcstm3

Jeff_MI84 said:


> After a long and soggy week, I was able to get the front yard cut today, backyard is tomorrow. HOC 2 7/8". This is my least favorite pattern to cut, as I find it difficult to stay aligned.


Looks good, always like to see another strong fescue stand.


----------



## CrackedCornCrack

Ok so this was the weirdest format response I've ever seen. I'll try to fix it:

Lucky for you I have a bare area right near concrete. I mow with a Scott's manual reel, so idk how a greens mower would work but the sidewalk and driveway are pretty flush with the grass.

I've included two pictures where the soil is very obviously TOO HIGH so you can compare.



SOLARSUPLEX said:


> CrackedCornCrack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front HOC is about .5 inches and is 90% bluegrass (365SS= Bluebank, Bolt, Legend) 5% Pangea ryegrass and 5% Latitude 36 Bermuda.
> 
> Back and side is bluemuda with the above cultivars, back is at about 1.5 HOC
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be a weird request, but are you able to get any pics of the soil level and grass height right up against your driveway and sidewalk? I renod my front and the area next to any cement sunk anywhere from 1-2" and i am due to bring it up in the spring. My question now is how high to bring it up. From the pics you have what seems to be the perfect transition. Are you able to roll a reel mower straight onto the sidewalk?
Click to expand...


----------



## ken-n-nancy

nnnnnate said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nnnnnate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bear with me as we go back in time to show my back yard transformation. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! I particularly like the curved edging. Are those modular curved pieces that you purchased and fit together, or was that custom-poured in place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are pour in place and fairly popular here in the Salt Lake area. If lawn is in place they spray the desired edge profile they come back with another machine that has a hopper for the concrete mix and a place for different curbing profiles. We did just a basic 45° slant. They'll also stamp and add color if that's your thing. We paid $2.75 a linear foot in the front yard because it was done before sod went down. It was $3.50 ft in back because they needed to cut out the sod.
> 
> We like it because it looks good and you never have to do anything with it again. My parents had it done 20 years ago and it looks about the same as the day after it was installed. It also is pretty reasonable in price for what it gives us dividing the lawn and flower beds...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the added info. I don't recall having ever seen them in our area. It must be an option, but just not something I've seen. Sounds like you had an excellent installer, which is always a good thing!


----------



## M32075

About a month after a lite detaching and over seed


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

@CrackedCornCrack Thank you for the extra pics! how are you getting such vibrant stripes with the scotts manual reel? Ive got an American reel that is essentially the same thing and not able to get any striping out of it. Do you have a drag roller behind?

I appreciate showing the height to the sidewalk. Looks like the soil level is just a hair below the concrete and the plant canopy bumps it up a bit.


----------



## Matthew_73




----------



## M32075

Matthew_73 said:


>


Great color keep up the good work


----------



## Pezking7p

Finally found a good angle to take a photo and get a good color representation.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Pezking7p said:


> Finally found a good angle to take a photo and get a good color representation.


Nice!

A few posts back you asked about what others do to get good color in their photos. I have observed on my iPhone that lawn photos often look best if one can get a fair bit of blue sky in the photo, and then "tap" on the blue sky in the display of the phone before taking the picture. (Tapping on a region of the scene on an iPhone will have the exposure set based upon that portion of the image.)

One of the challenges I face is that there are so many trees around our lawn (basically a clearing in the woods) that it is hard to get a picture without shadows or bright spots on the picture. The only ways I'm able to do that are to either have a day with no sun (cloudy or rainy) or get the picture while the sun is still very low in the sky, either first thing in the morning or at the end of the day. For folks with direct sun, that won't be a problem.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Pezking7p said:


> Finally found a good angle to take a photo and get a good color representation.


Very nice!


----------



## GrassOnTheHills

CrackedCornCrack said:


> Ok so this was the weirdest format response I've ever seen. I'll try to fix it:
> 
> Lucky for you I have a bare area right near concrete. I mow with a Scott's manual reel, so idk how a greens mower would work but the sidewalk and driveway are pretty flush with the grass.
> 
> I've included two pictures where the soil is very obviously TOO HIGH so you can compare.
> 
> 
> 
> SOLARSUPLEX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrackedCornCrack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front HOC is about .5 inches and is 90% bluegrass (365SS= Bluebank, Bolt, Legend) 5% Pangea ryegrass and 5% Latitude 36 Bermuda.
> 
> Back and side is bluemuda with the above cultivars, back is at about 1.5 HOC
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be a weird request, but are you able to get any pics of the soil level and grass height right up against your driveway and sidewalk? I renod my front and the area next to any cement sunk anywhere from 1-2" and i am due to bring it up in the spring. My question now is how high to bring it up. From the pics you have what seems to be the perfect transition. Are you able to roll a reel mower straight onto the sidewalk?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How are you laying stripes down like that with a manual reel :shock:


----------



## PrisizhuhnRedNek

49 DAS / 2nd to last spoon feeding of N & second app of Propi. - Big League Striper -

Some Random Leaves and nice stripes


----------



## Christian71

33 Days after Seeding. 3rd mow with Fiskars 18" manual reel. Jonathan Green Black Beauty Ultra seed. 80% TTTF, 10 PRG, 10 KBG.


----------



## Christian71

43 Days after Seeding. 1st mow with rotary mower (Timemaster) at 3.25 hoc.


----------



## Pezking7p

@Christian71 The grass looks excellent and the edging is SHARP.


----------



## Christian71

Pezking7p said:


> @Christian71 The grass looks excellent and the edging is SHARP.


Thanks Pezking!


----------



## Christian71

Pezking7p said:


> Finally found a good angle to take a photo and get a good color representation.


@Pezking7p Beautiful!!


----------



## Justmatson

How we do it in Canada :lol:


----------



## CrackedCornCrack

@SOLARSUPLEX , @GrassOnTheHills ,

I mow with the scotts then stripe with a cub cadet ztr/big league lawns stripe kit.

I'm hoping for a swardman or other powered reel next year... 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## jamesonw

@Christian71 i just posted to you in another discussion. That thing looks amazing, successful reno!
Lol @Justmatson I love the work to continue to show her off!


----------



## NYBandit33

Justmatson said:


> How we do it in Canada :lol:


Lol when you are shoveling the snow off your grass and have the only house without snow you might have a problem :lol:


----------



## Christian71

jamesonw said:


> @Christian71 i just posted to you in another discussion. That thing looks amazing, successful


Thanks @jamesonw !


----------



## Justmatson

NYBandit33 said:


> Justmatson said:
> 
> 
> 
> How we do it in Canada :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol when you are shoveling the snow off your grass and have the only house without snow you might have a problem :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol wife says I do. 
Definitely not ready for snow or winter. We went from a very hot, dry summer right into winter. Barely saw any fall weather (my favorite season) 
Just trying to extend my season a couple more days.

Actually reason I did it was to cut it. Grass was way to long for my liking going into winter, and as @jamesonw said "show her off" 
Thanks jamesonw! 🍻 
It was a busy but very rewarding year for me with this reno. First ever reno too.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

CrackedCornCrack said:


> @SOLARSUPLEX , @GrassOnTheHills ,
> 
> I mow with the scotts then stripe with a cub cadet ztr/big league lawns stripe kit.
> 
> I'm hoping for a swardman or other powered reel next year... 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


Swardman would be a dream but totally overkill for my property at this point. So do you manually walk and stripe with that kit? Yard looks great!


----------



## CrackedCornCrack

@SOLARSUPLEX , I double or triple cut with a manual reel.

Then I drive my zero turn with striping kit over the lawn in whatever pattern


----------



## Wiley

Finally out of the heat and cruising into some cooler weather.


----------



## steve392

Not the best but considering what it looked like a year ago its pretty nice looking. Dam pigeon's got to two spots and picked them clean of seed. So I'll be overseeding in the spring big time along with spraying tenacity or sedgehammer.


----------



## CrackedCornCrack

Growing it out a bit in preparation for WINTER







The back is BLUEMUDA, I'll have to layout the whole process in a journal soon, but here is a bonus picture on what it looked like on September 1.


----------



## bernstem

@CrackedCornCrack I, for one, would be interested in the Bluemuda Journal. You can do it!


----------



## GrassOnTheHills

All ready for Halloween!


----------



## Kissfromnick




----------



## SumBeach35




----------



## SwardEnthusiast

A huge thank you to @CrackedCornCrack for all the conversations and help with my lawn. What a neighbor!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Not the best angle, but I had to get a cut in since it's been too cold all week. I'm loving how it looks at 2 7/8".


----------



## macattack

A couple of months of rehab for the front lawn has it in fine shape. Next year the back yard gets a makeover.


----------



## npompei

Lawn is just over a year old. Celebratory picture


----------



## Pezking7p

@npompei i love the long stripes down the yard.

@CrackedCornCrack I swear we have the same landscaping. Is that a DR Horton house by chance?


----------



## Butter

Once the time changes it is nearly dark by the time I get home from work. The turf looks it's best this time of year there's just not much time to enjoy it.


----------



## npompei

Pezking7p said:


> @npompei i love the long stripes down the yard.
> 
> @CrackedCornCrack I swear we have the same landscaping. Is that a DR Horton house by chance?


Thank you very much!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Last cut of the year, hopefully. HOC is 2.5". I cut the same on Sunday and surprisingly got 1/8" of growth despite minimal rain and colder temperatures. Doing the backyard, I ran out of time to take a picture. Needless to say, I accidentally scalped an edge. Now I get to look at it until the snow comes. Sorry about the lighting. I had less than two hours to mow. The grass is much darker than it looks.


----------



## Thejarrod

I'm almost at that "tier 1" lawn!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Thejarrod said:


> I'm almost at that "tier 1" lawn!


HOC?


----------



## Thejarrod

That is tttf at 3.5.


----------



## jskierko

Bewitched monostand, 91 days after seeding
HOC: 1.75"


----------



## Pezking7p

@jskierko i would say you nailed it. That last pic is really cool.

Got another mow in tonight. Still taking off about an inch after a week so it's still growing well.


----------



## JERSEY

Here ya go
Im not the best, but i live in the sand


----------



## 01Bullitt




----------



## drob14

Seed super store kbg blend planted aug 11th


----------



## Green

JERSEY said:


> Here ya go
> Im not the best, but i live in the samd


Wow, your son looks kind of like me at that age, at least in that photo. :thumbup:


----------



## jskierko

drob14 said:


> Seed super store kbg blend planted aug 11th


Removing those rocks from the equation, that is a very nice "domination line" when looking at the neighbor's lawn. Well done!


----------



## JerseyGreens

BlueBank KBG Mono - 79 DAG


----------



## drob14

@jskierko thank you!! He kills me. Puts no effort into the lawn at all


----------



## bf7

My KBG reno, 86 days after seed. 13/16"


----------



## DGwin

Here are a few of my mutt yard mix of KBG, PRG & fescue. Been mowing with mascot push reel between 3/4" & 1".


----------



## JERSEY

Green said:


> JERSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go
> Im not the best, but i live in the samd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your son looks kind of like me at that age, at least in that photo. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

LOL thanks Green.....he is good looking, better looking than me...his father, and you must had been a good looking man too... :thumbup:

my turf going to be frozen tonight, than get 60f on sat. See if it holds its color.


----------



## TimmyTurf

I got my final reel mow in and got the old girl washed and waxed and put under for the winter.

This was my 1st season reel mowing and I got down to 7/8" with zero leveling. Its been pretty cold the last couple weeks but it has still been green and growing.


----------



## Matthew_73

Just enjoying


----------



## Matthew_73

What house is mine.


----------



## TimmyTurf

Matthew_73 said:


> What house is mine.


Pretty obvious lol nice work


----------



## TimmyTurf

Things were a bit dry but we got some snow mixed with rain today and the lawn perked up a little. Surprisingly still green


----------



## MJR12284

Fresh off a leaf cleanup with my new Stihl BR700. I love stripes as much as the next guy, but I'm very much digging this shag carpet look for a change too!


----------



## bosox_5

Got a new power paddle for my ego. Didn't have anything to clean but it puts down some mean stripes in December


----------



## steve392

Had to cut lawn again December!!! Hoping its done growing. Greenest lawn on block.


----------



## JERSEY

thats some Nice turf there.............



M32075 said:


> About a month after a lite detaching and over seed


----------



## DbShep

Here is a before picture of a corner of my yard where I did some work this season. The short cut area is where I mowed down the existing grass as a template for the bent grass putting green I built.



This is where things ended up by the end of the season, (I'm pretty pleased with my effort as I knew nothing about growing grass prior to this experiment).



Another angle of the before.



Another after from the front view.



Everything is treated and put away for winter now, (currently -2*C and snowing), but I can't wait to get back at it in the spring. The plans for next year are to continue to topdress the green, and over-seed some spots that were damaged by cutworm and dew worms, and work on the surrounding lawn. I have an approach that I would like to get close to fairway height but it will need some work to eliminate weeds, and needs leveled and probably over-seeded with better grass.


----------



## Corky

Quick double cut a week ago. PRG seeded after full Reno in October


----------



## Harts

DbShep said:


> Here is a before picture of a corner of my yard where I did some work this season. The short cut area is where I mowed down the existing grass as a template for the bent grass putting green I built.
> 
> 
> 
> This is where things ended up by the end of the season, (I'm pretty pleased with my effort as I knew nothing about growing grass prior to this experiment).
> 
> 
> 
> Another angle of the before.
> 
> 
> 
> Another after from the front view.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is treated and put away for winter now, (currently -2*C and snowing), but I can't wait to get back at it in the spring. The plans for next year are to continue to topdress the green, and over-seed some spots that were damaged by cutworm and dew worms, and work on the surrounding lawn. I have an approach that I would like to get close to fairway height but it will need some work to eliminate weeds, and needs leveled and probably over-seeded with better grass.


Looks awesome. Nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## Loading

CrackedCornCrack said:


> Front HOC is about .5 inches and is 90% bluegrass (365SS= Bluebank, Bolt, Legend) 5% Pangea ryegrass and 5% Latitude 36 Bermuda.
> 
> Back and side is bluemuda with the above cultivars, back is at about 1.5 HOC


@ CrackedCornCrack 
I thought you had snap back RR?


----------

